# Exhaust



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Ru5ty's Magnaflow 14805 is what I prefer. That is what I am planning to do in the future. 












And In my opinion (and only mine), dual exhaust on a 4 banger just seems silly to me.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

EcoDave said:


> And In my opinion (and only mine), dual exhaust on a 4 banger just seems silly to me.


Single exhaust usually flows better even on a v8, unless you have true duels(from the motor back) with some sort of pressure balance(H-pipe) between each side. The only way to add duals to the cruze is a y-pipe which is super bad for flow. 

So funny to see 4cylinders with duals on the highway when really cold out, one side of exhaust will have considerably more flow than the other(you can see the exhaust like your breath). Only way this doesn't happen is if you get the exaust from the y-pipe back to have the exact same bends & length.


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah I understand that but for me its more of a symmetry thing. In all honestly the magnaflow sounds good but I do not like having huge tips on the back. I just think the video with the dual exhaust looks nice.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Go for that man , and if you pull that off you will be happier with yer cruzen .


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

brian v said:


> Go for that man , and if you pull that off you will be happier with yer cruzen .


Go for what? Lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What ever you are trying to do to improve your cruzen . The symmetry aspect of the rear .


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

brian v said:


> What ever you are trying to do to improve your cruzen . The symmetry aspect of the rear .



Thanks! I appreciate it! I was just wondering if I can use magnaflow mufflers but those tips.


----------

